# What race are you?



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

all in general terms...

if youd like,specify what country of origin (if you CAN)


Mixed 
White/Latin

(norway,england,france,plus more/mexico)


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

I am White.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Japaneseish
/
Whiteish


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

White but my mums half italian so i guess that makes me quarter,lol.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

Whoops.


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

White mixed with Native American. My grandmother was full blooded Cherokee. 

For the most part, I look white.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

White. Most of my blood's Irish and Norwegian, with a smattering of English.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

aw crud,i forgot to add native american.sorry about that.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm white. I'm Polish/Swiss/English


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

White boy


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Half white, half Native American. My mom's an Apache. My dad's an English/German mix.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

white


----------



## Where the river goes (Aug 4, 2005)

Mexican. 

We know there's some spanish (as in spain), middle eastern, and probably some european in there as we have family in Mexico that are fair skinned w/blond hair and blue eyes.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

White. Finnish/Lithuanian/German.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

White - Pennsylvania Dutch


----------



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

Half Black, Half African-American.

Oh, wait a minute...


----------



## skaredykat7 (May 18, 2005)

I voted other. My mother is irish and my father is native american, that makes me "white" by sociaties standards, but I always mark other on anything I have to answer thats says "race"


----------



## Hannah (Oct 2, 2005)

my father's African-American and his grandmother was Native American, my mother's ancestry is Germanic.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm so white I glow in the dark.

-Ryan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I said white, but I am half-European. 

"fel-amerikai, fel-magyar"

My father was born in Austria to Hungarian parents. They fled Hungary during WWII, living in Austria for about seven years before coming to America.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Native American. My mother is Cree and my Dad is half Cree and I don't know what else. _


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Latina opcorn


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

hispanic/latina


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Whenever I've had to fill out a form that lists race, I've always wanted to check "other" and then write in "human".


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> Whenever I've had to fill out a form that lists race, I've always wanted to check "other" and then write in "human".


Trying to fit folks into nice little boxes like the census doesn't work so well. As I recall, they would have a man named Ravi Gupta from India forced to put down white, when anyone can identify that he's not the same lilly white color as me. Arabs would also have to go with white on the census.

Mixed race also creates a problem -- what if you could check off every box?

Native American can mean nearly anything, with different tribes having different standards for what percentage native heritage qualifies you as a tribal member.

Hispanic isn't even a race, but a cluture -- you can range from lilly white to dark as night and still fall in this category.

"Afro-American" strikes me as a ridiculous term. Do they suddenly become Afro-Canadian when they cross the border? Are there Afro-Brits or Afro-Australians? Nobody uses the equivalent terms -- I have yet to be called a Euro-American despite being mainly of German ancestry with some French & Danish thrown in.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm a native american, but my ancenstors weren't.

**** sapien sapien by the scientific definition of race. European-American by continent of ancestral origin, if we begin considering history after they left Africa.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I am a quarter spanish but really I am just a white guy so I choose white.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

White.


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

Kardax said:


> I'm so white I glow in the dark.
> 
> -Ryan


 :lol I am quiet pale and so I can understand what you mean!!!


----------



## nbll12 (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm Central Asian. Whenever I say I'm asian, most people assume I'm chinese, in rare cases japanese or korean, the thing is I don't even really LOOK chinese, japanese or korean for that matter. The thing is most average people don't even know central asia exists, sad.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

hmm... I'd prefer to let other folks guess...


----------



## Reeses (Jan 12, 2005)

lizard


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

cat


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

monkey



i dont know why i said that,but everyone else seems to be saying animal names...


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm a white mutt: English, Swedish, Scottish, Irish, and Welsh. Atleast those are the ones that I can remember.



hypestyle said:


> hmm... I'd prefer to let other folks guess...


We all know what that means....quarter Alien! The avatar gives it away.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Human


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Second-generation Italian-American

On my father's side, our family emigrated from France to Italy in the 1840s; my grandmother's family was originally Croatian

Rumor has it one of my ancestors settled French Canada in the 1600s 

Weird!


----------



## missperfection (Jun 21, 2005)

African-American


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Caucasian with irish, french and german roots.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

Caucasian


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Caucasian. My grandparents emigrated to the U.S. back in the 1930s from Lithuania. I don't look Eastern European, though. I look more Sephardic.


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm white, Norwegian / English primarily.



missnat84 said:


> White but my mums half italian so i guess that makes me quarter,lol.





SebFontain said:


> I am a quarter spanish but really I am just a white guy so I choose white.


Just so you guys know; Italian and Spanish are white.


----------



## Freethinker#22 (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm brown and hairy. In other words Im Sri Lankan.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

White, mainly of German ancestry. This makes me a minority when you look at the big picture. 6 billion people in the world, and the vast majority of them are not of European ancestry.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm white.

but if you believe the "out of Africa" theory, then I'm an African-European-American.

I find it odd that people use the term "African-American" to refer to black people, because a white person could be born in Africa and move to America.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Inturmal said:


> I find it odd that people use the term "African-American" to refer to black people, because a white person could be born in Africa and move to America.


Black seems a better term. You'll still be black no matter where you decide to take up residence. Are there African-Brits in the UK or African-Aussies down under? It doesn't seem that your race should change based on where you decide to live.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm Aryan. 



okay, I'm just white...but doesn't Aryan sound better?


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

White. Polish, Danish, Welsh


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

White. 
My mother's parents are Scottish and Irish. I don't know about my father's side.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Inturmal said:


> ...but if you believe the "out of Africa" theory, then I'm an African-European-American.


Well, I'm much too smart to believe that nonsense spread by those silly Atheists. We all now it stated in the Garden of Eden with a lilly white Adam & a lilly white Eve made from Adam's rib. How could that not be true? :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Honky Toast


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Other...but i'll leave it to your imagination.


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

White. Or red, depending on sun time.

I am of Dutch/Dutch/Netherlandic descent.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

green


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

French, Scottish, and Irish.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Edit. *Discards lame attempt at humor*

*Realizes I should wake up first*


----------



## Urkidding (Oct 12, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> White - Pennsylvania Dutch


Does that mean German?

I'm from the human race, btw.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Fly said:


> White. Or red, depending on sun time.


 :lol Same here...I'm mostly pink in the summer. It matches my hair.

I'm English/Irish.


----------



## LoneWolf667 (Jun 17, 2006)

White

45% German and 40% English 10% Irish and 5% French


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I am chinese/caucasian(scotish, irish,english)


----------



## cnox (Jun 15, 2006)

dancing mexican bean


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Latino - Mexican to be more specific.


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

Latin (Nicaraguense) mixed with German


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

cnox said:


> dancing mexican bean


i'm just a bean.


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

moviefreak13 said:


> Kardax said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so white I glow in the dark.
> ...


No one is as pale as me! muahhh.

I'm white; half French, half.. a little bit of everything else ^-^


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't believe in race except for the human race.

If a race must be defined, then we are all of the African race since we all originated from there.

Defining race by skin color is as arbitrary as defining it by eye or hair color.


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

vincebs said:


> I don't believe in race except for the human race.
> 
> If a race must be defined, then we are all of the African race since we all originated from there.
> 
> Defining race by skin color is as arbitrary as defining it by eye or hair color.


There are indeed races, albeit not a particularly well-defined division, but none the less they do exist. We are all one _species_.

The three main races: Caucasians (central/west Europe), Negroids (African), and *********.

There are some obvious phenotypic differences, more than just skin color, but there are also alleles that are distributed amongst people with complete disregard for racial divisions. What 'race' one belongs to isn't that relevant, but it is important sometimes, mainly in medicine, with some racial differences requiring different treatments dependant on race.


----------



## BornLoser (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm black


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

black and my background is jamaican but being that I have social anxiety I somewhat feel I belong to the anxiety race which can be fun at times :sas


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

white - 7/8 turkish and karacay(northern caucasian). 1/8 - turkmen


----------



## fleur (Nov 25, 2011)

My friends fondly call me Morticia Addams. I'm very, very pale.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm part Elf.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

Human

But for the purposes of this poll I chose "black." Though in my view race is something we have come up with to categorize different groups of humans, as we humans love to categorize things, often in a hierarchical way. Aside from superficial appearance and perhaps a few adaptations different groups of ****-sapiens have made based on the geography of where they were, we are just one species. No subspecies (yet), just the human species :clap


----------



## maybutterfly16 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm black


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm white. I like how you bumped a 6 year old thread.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Why does it say I am black?

Tan, yes, but black? Something is not right with this poll.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Why does it say I am black?
> 
> Tan, yes, but black? Something is not right with this poll.


The poll(and thread) is originally from 2005. I assume there must have been some tech glitch.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

The results of this poll confuses me


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm the amazing race.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Mixed: 1/2 White, 1/2 Asian


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hispanic: Mexicanish Americanish


----------



## nitro eh (Jul 18, 2011)

White. German with a little Finnish


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Immortal.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Mixed, half white and half filipino. I tend to consider myself more asian then white though. x:


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Super white :lol, Ive got french, german, and irish in me I think


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I am as white as they come people often times say im a vampire but technically I'm irish, scottish, german, lacota sue and cherokee native american


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Mixed. Dutch, Indonesian, Japanese, German, Moluccan and French.


----------



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> The results of this poll confuses me


Why are you confused?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

half Swedish half other


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

another vote for ******


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I am white~ irish and scottish, yupyup~


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm white


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Romulan


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Black and white (Italian, English and Irish) with some Cherokee and Choctaw.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Human race


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Why does it say I am black?
> 
> Tan, yes, but black? Something is not right with this poll.


You just need to get more sun...


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

I belong to the 'Human' race. (I think... ;-)


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

White/Pacific Islander


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

laotian


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Swedish/Chinese


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Human.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

White with some Cherokee.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

White;


Belgian/Ukrainian


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Irish/Cherokee/some Sioux.


----------



## modernwarrior (Apr 15, 2013)

Métis (Cree & French Canadian)


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Iranian/Mexican

Can't you tell by my username? Probably not.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Asian/other


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

I guess I would be 'mestizo' or whatever you call it.....my mom made sure I only ever spoke English though. Can never understand her when she talks to certain people


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

100% English as far as I know. Of course, that can only go back so far.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

border collie


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Well, I've been black for as long as I can remember. :b I have a sprinkle of Native American in me apparently (great, great-grandparents) but I'm not sure which tribe.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

White. 100% tatta.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

Who knows


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

black, puerto rican


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Latin/Mexican.
as in, I have really bad genes. i.e., why I'm on this site in the first place, **** metabolism, history of diabetes and other illnesses...


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hmm.. am pretty sure I posted here already.. but then again... I'm white Yogurt!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

White.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Black & latin


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Black.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

White


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Super White. I can reflect the light back to the Sun.

How do people find such old threads? :um


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

chinese/japanese


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Mixed but I don't really feel the need to specify


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Supreme race - Asian


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm white, mostly Russian and Polish


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Anyone who is German or half German must be happy that Germany won the world cup. That was an intense game. I'm glad Messi got his as kicked.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Cock asian !


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*I am from the "rat" race.*

( I work full time and I hate it )

White.
Mostly pink; I need more sun.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

BillDauterive said:


> Cock asian !


So basically you're an Asian's penis.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

Bluestar29 said:


> Black & latin


brotha! lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

#ebcec6
#dbcab8
#c8ad9a
#e4ccc2
#dec1b9
#f1d5ca
#e7bab5
#cc9e9e

#0a0607
#1b1811
#4b4e45
#41291f

#676f71


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> #ebcec6
> #dbcab8
> #c8ad9a
> #e4ccc2
> ...


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

cooperativeCreature said:


>


:lol


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I self identify as ******.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> #ebcec6
> #dbcab8
> #c8ad9a
> #e4ccc2
> ...




















































































aaaand I'm not smart enough..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

crimeclub said:


>


He's a Carlton-wannabe :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> aaaand I'm not smart enough..


haha I think Google image search failed you on that first one, and one of the others  but otherwise those are indeed some of my pixels.


----------



## EnvyTheSky (Aug 9, 2014)

Im mixed 
Mexican and black


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Black mixed with some Native American.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

This is interesting, I chose black because... I'm black.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Chicano!


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

European mutt.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Human !* :clap


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Callsign said:


> *German, English, Scottish, Irish, French,* Cherokee


You must have a lot of inner conflict!


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

What happened to the poll results? They're all messed up.

I am Asian.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

middle eastern/europeanish

but you can call me beans on toast


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm ethically Hispanic but I'm white. A lot of people think I'm mixed because I'm Hispanic, but Hispanic is an ethnicity group, not a racial category.

My dad's side of the family comes from Cuba, Spain, France and the UK. 
My mom was adopted but she has blond hair and green eyes, so her ancestry probably traces back to Scandinavian Europe or Switzerland or Austria.


----------



## Angelfire (Oct 14, 2013)

Elf


----------



## Pen (Jan 17, 2012)

Black


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

Asian persuasion here


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Mixed. Filipino/White


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Three-legged


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh my god this thread is 9 years old lol

I'm white. German and Polish, mostly


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm an Imperial Dragonborn. Am I cool or what?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Half Viking and Spartan.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

100% Asian


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

On forms, I check all of the boxes. "All of the Above". If they don't give me the option, I choose "Other".


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

My mom is white, coming from German and Dutch heritage. My dad is African-American. Which makes me mixed


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm White.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Transparent


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Son of god


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Blacker than Obama.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

A mermaid.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

I dunno lol

If you've seen a Greek or an Italian you have a close approximation to what I look like.

Greeks are neither white-white nor are they Middle-Eastern. They're in between.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

sometimes Bsian, sometimes Csian, very rarely I'm Asian.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Mexican/Spanish

I'm really ****ing pale though, for some stupid reason I used to say I was Irish in middle school and almost everyone believed it


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm a Night Elf.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

"White Hispanic/Latino" is the closest thing, I suppose.

I have Mexican parents and grandparents, save for a German grandfather on my dad's side. I look like a regular white guy.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Privileged.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Indian/South Asian


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

European mutt. Irish, Italian, Polish, Hungarian. I look 100% Irish though.


----------



## coloredcreative (Jul 1, 2010)

Human race.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Half Sex-God.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Latino.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Inuit.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

*Purple!*


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

mostly whitebread, until i was caught red-handed.

i'm partially native american but i'm so white i'm luminescent


----------



## The Loudest Mind (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm a mix. Czech and Hindu


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Albino German Shepard


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I am mixed.

I have light eyes and tan skin and I'm tall.

People assume Italian or Brazilian.

I tell them, I'm mixed.

Hard life crises.

Wouldn't trade it for anything though.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

European


----------



## Xander916 (May 30, 2014)

Laotian


----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)

- White. Pale fair skin with blonde hair, green eyes.

My roots are England and (old Yugoslavia) Slovakia mixed. A bit of Sioux Native thrown in.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

100-metre sprint.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

White


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

lol I remember I posted on a thread like this (don't think it was _this_ thread though) that I was "*Black with some Native American blood in me*" and some person went off on me saying that I'm trying to deny my blackness, seem more 'exotic' and I'm lying, or some crap like that :roll

ahh, memories.


----------



## peyandkeele (Dec 5, 2013)

musiclover55 said:


> lol I remember I posted on a thread like this (don't think it was _this_ thread though) that I was "*Black with some Native American blood in me*" and some person went off on me saying that I'm trying to deny my blackness, seem more 'exotic' and I'm lying, or some crap like that :roll
> 
> ahh, memories.


Ironically enough, the same situation happened to me on another forum once. Im also the same thing, black with some native american blood in me.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

A bit of a mix. My mum is Australian and my dad from New Zealand. I'm a quarter aboriginal Australian and mostly Caucasian of various sources for the remainder. Though I do have a really small bit of Maori as well because I think one of dad's great grandparents was Maori.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

white yogurt


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Marko3 said:


> white yogurt


I like yogurt


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

purechaos said:


> I like yogurt


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

White. Pale skin, blond hair, blue eyes. English/German ancestry.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

german, irish, native american, romanian, and hungarian are some ive heard are in my ancestry, i am the american dream


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Annunaki*


----------



## WalkingOnBothSides (Sep 26, 2014)

Mixed. 1/4th Cree, 1/16th Cherokee, Pocahontas is my ancestor as well,(so Powhatan as well) but she lived centuries ago. I am also 1/8th Russian 1/8th Ukrainian, and a mix of English and French with no specific percentage known.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Black and I'm American


----------



## Charlieisnotcool (Jul 10, 2014)

White often people think I'm Irish! I'm Italian instead and some of my ancestors are from Nordic country,maybe Germany and some others may be Greek.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

White.

(German, English, some Native American - but not enough to classify myself as anything other than white)


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

2005 thread, is this the oldest one running? Feels like a millions years ago to me.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Mixed, but most people think I'm asian. 

I'm a quarter asian from my mom, and it's definitely my eyes that make me look it.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

mostly Native American with a bit of Swedish, Irish, Welsh and German


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

white caucasian western european .


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

George McFly said:


> 2005 thread, is this the oldest one running? Feels like a millions years ago to me.


2005, first thread on SAS: What race are you?

10 years later, SAS still wants to know.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 2005, first thread on SAS: What race are you?
> 
> 10 years later, SAS still wants to know.


Yes this is a new generation and we need an update :um
although now i think the statistics will be similar.
He was lucky you were not around this period with your national geographic standards :no


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm going with Asari.


----------

